# Crypto hedging?



## grant7 (9 April 2022)

Hi Im new to crypto and trying to get my head around the currency exchange calculations.
(btw Looking at crypto stock that is tied/fixed to say silver or gold price)

With ASX I understand I have a choice of a stock that is hedged (so it isnt effected if the AUD goes up against the USD)  or unhedged.

Is there any option in crypto to buy like hedged so Im not exposed to the AUD - USD parity or am I missing something here ..!

Thanks !
Grant


----------



## Gojames567 (27 June 2022)

Hello Did you get any answers ?


----------

